# older buyers salt spreader parts



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have an older buyers salt spreader (big orange square box) i dont know what model it is 
i ordered a spinner kit from mill supply everything looks good except the auger the old one i took off was taller and did not have the spiral at the end of it. the new one is smaller and has the spiral at the end is this a replacement auger? i cant find any pictures of the older spreaders any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

